# Power Windows - Auto roll up - but rolls back down



## rayw1126 (May 1, 2005)

I've picked up a used Nissan Maxima and after driving 30k miles in one year, I've noticed a problems with my power windows. It has the auto up/auto down for the front two windows. Everytime I roll them down and I use the auto up feature, at the point of the window closing, it automatically rolls back down about 3 inches. And if I use the auto roll up feature again, once it closes, it will roll back down 3 inches. 

At first, I thought it was something to do with the keyless entry system where if I hold the unlock button, it rolls down the front windows 3 inches. I thought this error was a result of using that feature, however, i can't seem to get this fixed


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

rayw1126 said:


> I've picked up a used Nissan Maxima and after driving 30k miles in one year, I've noticed a problems with my power windows. It has the auto up/auto down for the front two windows. Everytime I roll them down and I use the auto up feature, at the point of the window closing, it automatically rolls back down about 3 inches. And if I use the auto roll up feature again, once it closes, it will roll back down 3 inches.
> 
> At first, I thought it was something to do with the keyless entry system where if I hold the unlock button, it rolls down the front windows 3 inches. I thought this error was a result of using that feature, however, i can't seem to get this fixed


\
Sound like some kind of Child safety feature kicking in. If the windows sense there is something blocking the window from going up, it automatically drops back down incase there is finger stuck in there.


----------



## 2kprlmax (Mar 17, 2005)

it is a feature that the car has. Check to see if something is in the way. My 2k does that only for the driverside.


----------



## laura (Mar 31, 2004)

*Power windows*

I've had the same problems. Did you find anything that worked? The passenger side started first, by rolling up and then automatically rolling down about 1/3 of the way. I got it fixed under warranty. He said he changed the window motor. Now the driver's side window is doing the same thing. I talked to the Nissan guy and he said it would cost $240.00 to fix it (warranty expired). Now the passenger side is doing the same thing again. Any ideas?


----------



## rayw1126 (May 1, 2005)

I'm guessing it's a problem common on Nissan cars. I had an Altima before that did the same thing. I'm assuming that it's the power window motor setting that detects that there is something in the window track, but there isn't. E.g. - the sensors detect that the window has not closed all the way and believes something is in the way - and will roll back down for safety reasons. 

It's kind of frusturating since I can live with it but it doesn't seem right. I would like to have it fixed, but i don't see myself spending $500 a year just to fix the window. That's a guaranteed money for the dealer.





laura said:


> I've had the same problems. Did you find anything that worked? The passenger side started first, by rolling up and then automatically rolling down about 1/3 of the way. I got it fixed under warranty. He said he changed the window motor. Now the driver's side window is doing the same thing. I talked to the Nissan guy and he said it would cost $240.00 to fix it (warranty expired). Now the passenger side is doing the same thing again. Any ideas?


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

Window Limit Switch Reset.

Take off door panel, reattach main switch to window.

locate by window motor a piece or circle shaped tape. looks like a black button.

Turn key on, engine off. roll window fully down w/o one touch.
After that HOLD plastic button by window motor and bring window up to closed position, DO NOT ONE TOUCH UP~!!!
Let go of button and test w. main window switch.

If it works. then its all good, if not, then you need a window motor or regulator.


----------



## laura (Mar 31, 2004)

*windows*

Thanks. I'll try that. If this is a problem with so many Nissans, why can't they recall?


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

laura said:


> Thanks. I'll try that. If this is a problem with so many Nissans, why can't they recall?


Its not, thats the thing, and it will never be a recall, its for your safety of limbs that may get in the way one day.

Recalls are for safety issues, this is just an adjustment.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ive seen it in about a dozen cars, you just need to reset the motor, 240 bucks is bullshit, they are charging you for nothing!!!


----------



## stevedonato (Apr 21, 2015)

rayw1126 said:


> I'm guessing it's a problem common on Nissan cars. I had an Altima before that did the same thing. I'm assuming that it's the power window motor setting that detects that there is something in the window track, but there isn't. E.g. - the sensors detect that the window has not closed all the way and believes something is in the way - and will roll back down for safety reasons.
> 
> It's kind of frusturating since I can live with it but it doesn't seem right. I would like to have it fixed, but i don't see myself spending $500 a year just to fix the window. That's a guaranteed money for the dealer.


THE FIX in 5 minutes. Nissan Auto Window Bounce Down after closeing
My absolutely most favorite feature of my 2002 Nissan Pathfinder is the front driver and passenger auto power windows. They auto up and auto down. Very convenient.
Needless to say, I found it baffling one day when the passenger window would bounce down about 6 inches when auto up was used. I had to sneak up on the window with little short ups to get it fully closed.

I have pictures of reset button if required. email me at [email protected]

Window reset button. 
Why It Happens
The fully up position location is out of whack. This is sometimes caused by an accident or it just may happen on its own. The window doesn’t think it is in the fully upright position and activates its clutching mechanism that pulls the window back down in case your dog or child engaged the auto up with their head out the window. Nice safety feature.
How to Fix It
Pop off the armrest cover that holds the switches. Use a screw driver with a rag wrapped over the tip to pry up the cover along its lower edge. Loosen it in a few spots along the edge and it will pop up. Leave the wires intact.
Find the reset button on the inside of the door. There will be a little hole in the vapor barrier where it is located.
Start with the window in the up position. Hold the reset button down and roll the window all the way down without using the auto feature.
Let go of the reset button and roll the window all the way up again without using the auto feature.
Test the auto feature. If it still bounces, start over. It may take a few tries but, believe me, it works. 
For future reference, you can pick up a Haynes manual for 1996-2004 Pathfinders to keep your Pathy and your wallet happy for years to come.


----------



## stevedonato (Apr 21, 2015)

rayw1126 said:


> I'm guessing it's a problem common on Nissan cars. I had an Altima before that did the same thing. I'm assuming that it's the power window motor setting that detects that there is something in the window track, but there isn't. E.g. - the sensors detect that the window has not closed all the way and believes something is in the way - and will roll back down for safety reasons.
> 
> It's kind of frusturating since I can live with it but it doesn't seem right. I would like to have it fixed, but i don't see myself spending $500 a year just to fix the window. That's a guaranteed money for the dealer.


How to Fix it in 20 minuets.
Nissan Auto Window Bounce Down after closeing 

I found it baffling one day when the passenger window would bounce down about 6 inches when auto up was used. I had to sneak up on the window with little short ups to get it fully closed.

Window reset button. (I have a picture of this if needed ([email protected])
Why It Happens
The fully up position location is out of whack. This is sometimes caused by an accident or it just may happen on its own. The window doesn’t think it is in the fully upright position and activates its clutching mechanism that pulls the window back down in case your dog or child engaged the auto up with their head out the window. Nice safety feature.
How to Fix It
Pop off the armrest cover that holds the switches. Use a screw driver with a rag wrapped over the tip to pry up the cover along its lower edge. Loosen it in a few spots along the edge and it will pop up. Leave the wires intact.
Find the reset button on the inside of the door. There will be a little hole in the vapor barrier where it is located.
Start with the window in the up position. Hold the reset button down and roll the window all the way down without using the auto feature.
Let go of the reset button and roll the window all the way up again without using the auto feature.
Test the auto feature. If it still bounces, start over. It may take a few tries but, believe me, it works. 
wallet happy for years to come.


----------



## stevedonato (Apr 21, 2015)

*All Nissan (2002-2015) Auto Window Bounce Down after closeing*

Auto Window Bounce Down after closeing
Front driver and passenger auto power windows. They auto up and auto down.
.
Needless to say, I found it baffling one day when the passenger window would bounce down about 6 inches when auto up was used. I had to sneak up on the window with little short ups to get it fully closed.

Passenger side Window reset button. ( I have a picture of this if needed ([email protected]) 
Why It Happens
The fully up position location is out of whack. This is sometimes caused by an accident or it just may happen on its own. The window doesn’t think it is in the fully upright position and activates its clutching mechanism that pulls the window back down in case your dog or child engaged the auto up with their head out the window. Nice safety feature.
How to Fix It
Pop off the armrest cover that holds the switches. Use a screw driver with a rag wrapped over the tip to pry up the cover along its lower edge. Loosen it in a few spots along the edge and it will pop up. Leave the wires intact.
Find the reset button on the inside of the door. There will be a little hole in the vapor barrier where it is located.
Start with the window in the up position. Hold the reset button down and roll the window all the way down without using the auto feature.
Let go of the reset button and roll the window all the way up again without using the auto feature.
Test the auto feature. If it still bounces, start over. It may take a few tries but, believe me, it works.


----------



## michealdrs (Apr 23, 2015)

All this time I thought the issue was some sort of child safety feature. Old thread with a new solution, still helpful to maxima owners.


----------



## sleepy floyd (Jul 30, 2018)

I can't find the reset button. Does someone have a picture of it on a 2001 Nissan Maxima, or a general description of where it is, viewing through the button panel? i see the wires coming through the vapor barrier, but nothing else.

Thanks,


----------



## Gregnbev08 (Oct 29, 2018)

*2005 Nissan Murano Window issue*

My 2005 Nissan Murano Driver and Passenger windows will not stay up when you turn vehicle off. I have replaced Window Motors, Main Drivers side window switch box, reset the anti pinch reset button. Any other ideas?


----------



## Dbates365 (May 10, 2021)

Gregnbev08 said:


> *2005 Nissan Murano Window issue*
> 
> My 2005 Nissan Murano Driver and Passenger windows will not stay up when you turn vehicle off. I have replaced Window Motors, Main Drivers side window switch box, reset the anti pinch reset button. Any other ideas?


we have 2006 murano doing the same thing and since it has to do with rain in my opinion was it rain getting in driver handle in the lock cylinder on yours? If not what was your fix?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The lock cylinder switch is inside the driver's door lock-and-latch assembly, not the cylinder. The cylinder is purely mechanical, there's a rod that connects it to the latch. It's entirely likely that the switch has lost integrity and is sending false signals when it gets damp or wet, that's very common. You need to replace the latch.


----------



## krishay.baxter (11 mo ago)

rayw1126 said:


> I've picked up a used Nissan Maxima and after driving 30k miles in one year, I've noticed a problems with my power windows. It has the auto up/auto down for the front two windows. Everytime I roll them down and I use the auto up feature, at the point of the window closing, it automatically rolls back down about 3 inches. And if I use the auto roll up feature again, once it closes, it will roll back down 3 inches.
> Nox Vidmate VLC
> At first, I thought it was something to do with the keyless entry system where if I hold the unlock button, it rolls down the front windows 3 inches. I thought this error was a result of using that feature, however, i can't seem to get this fixed


The passenger side started first, by rolling up and then automatically rolling down about 1/3 of the way.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

krishay.baxter said:


> The passenger side started first, by rolling up and then automatically rolling down about 1/3 of the way.


That's a different problem, more like the OP's. There's an encoder inside the window motor and a current sensor inside the switch that need to be "timed". On older models like the OP's Maxima there's a "reset button" on the motor and you need to do the procedure outlined by @stevedonato above. On newer ones you simply roll the window all the way down, then roll it all the way up and hold the button for 3~5 seconds after the window reaches the top. If re-timing the window doesn't help, then something like dirt in the tracks or a bad regulator is causing the window motor to work too hard, or the motor itself is bad.


----------

